# Ever had the Police show at your party?



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow...no, we have a rather mellow and smaller group. We are trying to grow it each year but I haven't really thought if that potential consequence. Was anybody charged with anything (if you don't mind me asking)? Do you have a big group?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I do worry about that. Ours is a kids party but there will be about 55 people here and I have a lot of new neighbors. I am not sure if they will tolerate the noise and lights from the DJ. The party is over by nine so surely it will be FINE. Some people are so uptight though....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Not as of yet.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We have had about 75 people for years. The first time the police were called a few years ago one of my husbands friends had brought his ATV over, I told him no, and put it away, at the end of the evening a friend of mine asked it she could ride it, I knew she was responsible, she would take a couple of laps around the yard and be done. After she did that he decided on his own if I let her ride he should be able to ride. He had a second person on the back and they rode off my property down the road and up a steep hill, that is where the quad flipped, landed on him, and broke him up Bad. Somehow he flipped it up on its wheels, rode back, got to the fire and said 'Call 911' at first everyone thought he was kidding, then he stopped breathing. I had 2 Nurse friends at the house and they helped out until the ambulance got here. Broken collar bone, crushed sternum, broken ribs, broken arm.

Funny thing, my husband called 911, said I need an ambulance at 'our address' 911 dispatcher "Ken?' My Husband "Ronnie?" It was my Sisters best friend.

He was arrested at the Hospital about a week later after he was out of ICU -don't remember exactly what for - resisting arrest? and/or other things.



3 Years ago We had some guests that brought Fireworks, I mean Real Fireworks - Six cop cars in the driveway that night - no arrests.


Last night a friend of our got out of control - He normally doesn't drink but he was last night, but when he freaked out it wasn't like a Drunk Freak Out - I swear to God it was like he was possessed! Yelling about demons, warning me, thrashing about, different voice, weird eyes, we were trying to restrain him, one friend had him in a sleeper hold, he would not go out or calm down, the guy who had him in the sleeper asked everyone, 'should I put him out?' I admit Me and his Wife thought when he asked that he meant that he didn't 'really' have a sleeper hold and he was going to apply more, everyone around is saying "Yes Yes' he has to go out, will he clocked the guy, he stopped thrashing, was breathing, even kinda snoring for about 30 seconds, that he came to a Freaked out again! Called 911 (Ronnie was working, but didn't answer, did have a text from her on my phone later). He eventually got handcuffed but still had 6 cops holding him down, with him acting possessed, one cop (he was young) said he had never seen anything like this. I'm trying to calm him down, just breathe, just breathe, we are all good, you are going to the Hospital, your Wife and Daughter will stay here tonight and we will get you in the morning. He going back and forth about Demons, Racial slurs (everyone who was around was white) I will Kick all of your asses, I am sorry I don't know why this is happening I Love You guys. the cops kept asking about drugs, I know he does smoke pot occasionally, but He is not a Heavy Drug user and I know he didn't take anything last night - I kinda wish he did and that this was a bad trip. This happened about 2:30, the last thing he remembers was looking for his wife around 12:00 for a cigarette, and he woke up in the Hospital bed in restraints. Cops came and arrested him today from the Hospital for Disorderly Conduct, resisting arrest, and assaulting an Officer.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Not me, although I was thinking of inviting a friend who is a cop. 
But nope never had cops show up... My parties are very tame, very small and I don't serve alcohol since there are a lot of underage people at them. They do tend to go on fairly late into the night at times but by that time we are just sitting around watching horror movies so it is quiet.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

natascha - sounds like a bad reaction to the alcohol maybe? You said he's normally not a drinker? Maybe it's for that reason.... I know a few people who have bad reactions to alcohol (one of them my ex boyfriend - which is WHY he's my EX! LOL)


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

My downstairs neighbor/landlord is a cop.  But he said he will be at work during the party.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Not yet.....knock on wood! We usually have about 40-45 ppl and try to make sure ppl quiet down around 10:30pm so the neighbors don't get too annoyed with the noise.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I admit, we have gone late, we are out in the County and on a couple acres so our neighbors are far away. If we do a party next year I am sure we will end early!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

In 20 years of parties, no.

Although I had wondered about it. And this year we have a band. I put strobes out the back of the house and I am sure you can hear it from FAR away..

But, 1) we live on a private, shared drive almost 1/4 off the main road, 2) we live on a 3.4 acre lot, completely surrounded by woods 3) we live a very small town of about 3100 people and 4) we invite our 2 nearest neighbors (on the shared drive) and they usually come. So I figure someone would have to complain about the noise for them to show up, and if they did, it would have to be one of the other 2 neighbors on the shared drive. Been in this house since '04 and it has never been a problem....


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

We've had the cops come 2 years in a row. The complaint was that the music was too loud and it was after 10pm. 
It was a complaint from the butthead neighbors behind us who we were in litagation with.
It REALLY ticked me off because Halloween is the ONLY big party we throw all year, and really? 10pm on Saturday nite the music is so offending that you call the cops? These people party during the week when we have to work and I have never called the cops on them ONCE. And hell no, they will never be invited to our party....
(sorry for being a meany )


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

We always have the cops show up to any "gathering" we have. We aren't criminals, but we do have an older neighbor who always complains (usually about the noise). We live in a small town so we know everyone and it has gotten to be quite comical. The police officer will usually sit in front of our house and/or do a couple of drive bys, come in and tell us there was a complaint, but that he cannot hear anything. Then he usually gets something to eat and drink before he heads back out. We have just accepted it as Standard Operating Procedure.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Geez Natasha! Maybe your guests are getting a little too loud and rowdy. If that were me, I'd have a talk with them before the party started and tell them that if they are going to behave that way they will be sent away from the party.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Throwing my first party this year in a townhouse, hoping that no pigs are called. for the most part I have the sub and speakers on the far wall which does not have any neighbor since Im the end unit, hoping that will soak up most of the sound, but I do know my friends get roudy especially when drinking so Im hoping for the best, Ill let you know after the 28th lol


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

natalyn said:


> We always have the cops show up to any "gathering" we have. We aren't criminals, but we do have an older neighbor who always complains (usually about the noise). We live in a small town so we know everyone and it has gotten to be quite comical. The police officer will usually sit in front of our house and/or do a couple of drive bys, come in and tell us there was a complaint, but that he cannot hear anything. Then he usually gets something to eat and drink before he heads back out. We have just accepted it as Standard Operating Procedure.


This makes me laugh. The cops have only showed up one year due to a nosy neighbor that called at exactly 10:01  to complain about the noise. We live in a small town and the officer that arrived was one of my student's parents. I invited her in for a bite and packed her some cookies to take with her....I made sure to wave at my neighbor as the officer and I leaned against her squad car and chatted. Never happened again.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a deputy show up the year I did my axworthy ghosts. Long story short my neighber who said he would have the streetlamp in his yard turned off, right next to my castle haunt, did not.  At dusk the light came on. I can neither confirm nor deny the use of a pellet gun in turning off the light.  Later that night after TOT time, my PITA neighber got home, noticed the light out, didn't say a word, went into his house and phoned the popo. Shortly thereafter the deputy showed up at my house. Did I mention that I am a volunteer firefighter and work closely with local law enforcement? My now good neighber turns his brite-ass light out for Halloween.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Never!OMG I would flip.
I thought you had till 11:00 till you had to keep it quiet.At least that is my rules lol.
At 11 I cut the music down and tell people they need to be be quiet.
I have never had a problem infact my closest neighbor blamed the noise on another neighbor lol.I told him it was us and if he wanted us to be quiet before 11 to let us know.


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

Not yet but I had a birthday party a couple months ago and we lost someone they went walking for a prank. He blacked out on the highway and cops brought him back... The joke of our parties is not loosing anyone


----------



## Deputydog (Oct 5, 2011)

Well...... The cops show up at every party we have! They also stop by my shop whenever I am out working on Halloween stuff.

But not to worry, they are my co-workers.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I think we must have REALLY understanding neighbors. Our party seems to coincide with the neighbor's party across the fence and with 2 loud parties going, no one ever says anything even with both parties on the back deck "woo hoo"ing at each other and my idiot drunk brother screaming "hail Satan!" at them for comedic effect in the super yuppie neighborhood, no one has said anything. Even had another, non-Halloween party that involved fireworks 2 months from Independence day and still no cops. Lucky us! 

Only time we had cops show up was a grown-up pillow fight in the front yard on Thanksgiving while everyone was sober and laughing LOL! WOW!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

(knocking on wood) soo far no!


----------



## DryBones88 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmmm lets see... Three times in the passed six years. The first was because an overtly religious neighbor called up complaining that there was a "Satanic cult meeting" going on, even going so far as claiming that there was an orgy, human sacrifice, bloodletting and drug use. Funny part was, that was actually one of the tamest parties I had gone to. No alcohol, quiet music, 15 years and up... The cop just stopped by, took a look around, took the candy and soda we offered and drove off. He had the dispatcher flag all calls from that number too.

The second was at a different house. That one, yeah it needed the cops there, got way out of hand.

The third time a neighbor came in and started a ruckus, meanwhile there was an off duty cop at the party. Neighbor came in and just started tearing down decorations, cut the power cord on the stereo with a pair of hedge clippers and flipped over the table full of drinks, and started screaming about how the party and our "devil music" was upsetting his dogs. That lasted just until the off duty cop pinned him against the wall  A uniform came and hauled the guy away, took some statements and asked the other neighbors if the party was disturbing them. Most of them said that other than all the cars out front they barely knew there was a party.

Now our little group knows which neighborhoods to avoid, so we're hoping this year will be smooth sailing.


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

I would be terrified if the cops showed up to my party! I didn't even like it when the cops showed up to the haunted house I worked at...


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

DryBones88 said:


> Neighbor came in and just started tearing down decorations, cut the power cord on the stereo with a *pair of hedge clippers* and flipped over the table full of drinks, and started screaming about how the party and our "devil music" was upsetting his dogs.


This is one of the scariest things I've read on this site!!!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

It's not a party until the cops come.

Actually, I have only ever been at one official Halloween Party and it was in the rural highlands of Pennsylvania when I was a toddler. No one around for forty miles...no one to call the police. Not that it would have mattered. We knew all of the local police anyhow.

In Florida however, they cruise up and down the area I do my yard display in (because it is a nice area adjacent to a not-so-nice area and they are just trying to protect our sorry asses) and have had them double back to admire the scenery. I had an officer last year actually stop to tell us how much he has liked it for the last few years.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

*@ Drybones88,

Maybe a good idea for a prop: A animated Hangman hanging around your frondyard that looks exactly like that screwed-up neighbour of yours*

But never had the cops show up at our party's (exept for my parents, uncles and aunts)

Every year i notify my neighbours about the upcoming party.
And since last year every neighbour have been very enthousiastic about halloween.

So probably the neighbours will also be at the party this year  1-0 for Halloween 

Even people from the rest of the Town/city came to ask if it would be oke if the kids came for some T&Ting.
They have never expierenced it so i said offcourse they can!.
Last year i made it to the local paper so i hove i'll make ik to the National News this year
And since everybody was sprouting out Oehs and Aaahs last year, i think it wont be that hard.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Cops never showed up at my parties, but they often came in droves to the house of the ex-lawyer drug dealer who lived across the street.


----------



## DryBones88 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr.Fright said:


> *@ Drybones88,
> 
> Maybe a good idea for a prop: A animated Hangman hanging around your frondyard that looks exactly like that screwed-up neighbour of yours*


Eehhh... I don't know... 'Round here people get a little sensitive about stuff like that...


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

DryBones88 said:


> Eehhh... I don't know... 'Round here people get a little sensitive about stuff like that...


Yeah i supose everybody does.

However i could see the fun part in it if my neighbour would do it


----------

